# Resolved: Out of options Need Help!



## Camarie (Jul 14, 2009)

Anyone near or around Chicago want to adopt a flemish giant? My Grandmother went on another one of her rants and told me i couldnt keep both of my flemish giants. The reason is due to the alergies asthma and now space. I have a pair a boy and a girl. They need to be sperated soon. I dont have the room in my room for another huge cage. So sadly my grandmother has told me to get rid of one more and then she said she will never bug me again and promises i can keep the black boy. I decided to keep the boy since he will grow to be smaller than the girl and he is more laid back then she is. I love this girl and want her to go to a great home so i am asking on here to see if anyone wants her. I am not asking for money for her just a good home. Please contact me at 1-773-454-3614 thats my cell and i am always near it. Oh and the girl is grey and is 7 weeks old and extremely friendly.

Thanks.

Camarie


----------



## CKGS (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow... I think if I were you I would wait on getting any pets until I were out on my own. I feel for the poor buns. If I could find a way to get her to me I would take her... I can't travel that far though with all of my kiddos and my health issues...


----------



## Camarie (Jul 14, 2009)

Yea i am not aquireing any more pets until i move out. I never had a problem before with owning pets i used to have like 20 gerbils. And i have had many other pets over the years. I just guess with the stress of the asthma and allergies she doesnt want them around anymore. I dont have asthma or allergies to my animals and never had. I just dont know what to do anymore. She promised i could keep the boy so i guess 1 pet is better than none. I just feel bad. I am trying not to get in a screaming match with her about this cause it is her house. Well hopefully i can find Stormy a good home before she goes at me again with the comments about space and allergies and asthma.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 14, 2009)

I wish I could come get her but that is much easier said than done. I think she would be very happy here and after Tony gets neutered maybe they could be bonded being they will be close to the same size. I don't have alot of options as far as picking her up from you although we really aren't like days apart. Let me see if I can do anything...


----------



## Camarie (Jul 14, 2009)

Okay thanks very much. Yea kentucky is very far but i remember driving to texas for vacation and it was a 2 day drive i dont know about kentucky lol. This whole situation just sucks and if i have to rehome stormy i'd like her to go to someone on RO cause i know someone off here would take care of her and love her.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 14, 2009)

She would definelty be loved here. None of my pets have ever suffered from a lack of love, even troublesome Abby. I put in a call to an old friend who lives in Indiana to see if he can help but may be a little while before I hear from him. He works til 9.


----------



## Camarie (Jul 14, 2009)

Thats ok. I am in chat for awhile if anyone wants to drop in and talk. I just remeber that alot of people on RO love flemies so i knew i might be able to find her a good forever home on here.


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 14, 2009)

PM me if y'all need help arranging driving transport...

I can ask the Bunderground Railroad.


----------



## JimD (Jul 14, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> PM me if y'all need help arranging driving transport...
> 
> I can ask the Bunderground Railroad.



ROSIE !!!!:hug:



Indianapolis is kind of mid-way. Any Bundergrounders in that area?

I wish I could help out, but this is a bit out of my area.

This has the feelings of something that needs to happen.


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi Jim!! :hug:

I'm gonna go look to see about Bundergrounders...I'll drop a message asking if I don't find anyone on the list.

I really want to be able to help this Flemmie get a home. Wish we had the money to fly this bun to us...but I at least want to help this way...

**runs off to check**


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 14, 2009)

Ok...couldn't tell just from looking at the members list, but posted something asking if anyone would be able to help out. 

Let me know if this would enable the rehoming more!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry you have to get rid of your animals.  It has 2 be hard. You love your babies and now you have to get rid of one of them. I'm so sorry.....April


----------



## CKGS (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh wow. Just got back to this thread. If I can get her closer to me I will adopt her. I would get her myself but I have 4 children and I am having some health issues that are still trying to be figured out. I hate to have everyone go to any trouble to get her here though. It makes me feel so guilty to think about that.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 14, 2009)

Don't feel guilty! Read thisOhio 3 bunnies need a home: RESOLVEDTrust me if it can happen it should. If not I wouldn't have my Apple. :biggrin2:


----------



## CKGS (Jul 14, 2009)

Well then I will pray that she can come home to me.


----------



## JimD (Jul 14, 2009)

part of the herd!


----------



## JimD (Jul 14, 2009)

*Camarie wrote: *


> Anyone near or around Chicago want to adopt a flemish giant?
> Camarie


got any pics?


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 14, 2009)

*JimD wrote: *


> part of the herd!


YES!!! Too true!!!

And, he's right...pics would be wonderful! 

No answer with the Bunderground just yet, but I'll post just as soon as I get any!


----------



## Camarie (Jul 14, 2009)

Well i have talked and fixed my problem and it looks like she can stay with me since i have made a new cage. I will post pics of the new cage in general forum. I am really thankful that u guys were so willing to help me. Thanks again CKGS. I am very happy that if i couldnt keep my baby ud adopt her.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 14, 2009)

Alright. I hope you are able to actually keep her and not have to rehome her in days, weeks, months... If you are unsure I would rethink your decision. Do what you have to do but do it in the rabbits best interest. I apologize if this sounds harsh and it isn't because I'm upset about not getting her. I think your situation that you are in stinks. I would hate to see this same rabbit being rehomed again weeks/months/years from now because of this situation. Please think of the bunny first in this situation. No one can guarantee that later she will find someone willing to give her a forever home that quickly. I am not worried about adding another bun, I could do that in a heartbeat. I am worried about her.


----------



## Camarie (Jul 14, 2009)

no worries really. She will not be rehomed. My grandmother signed a well kinda like contract with me and my parents signed saying i can keep BOTH of my buns and that they will never be forced out of the house. She wont go back on that. I am sry to disapoint u that u wont get her, but there are alot of homeless rabbits out there that also need new homes and well ur rabbits are really lucky to have u. again i am sorry.

here is the new cage:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=48454&forum_id=1


----------



## CKGS (Jul 14, 2009)

Also wanted to add that these little babies will grow and when they are too big for the new cages, what will happen then? Will they need to be rehomed then?


----------



## CKGS (Jul 14, 2009)

Well I hope it actually works for the buns sake this time. That's all I'm gonna say on this matter.


----------



## JimD (Jul 14, 2009)

*Camarie wrote: *


> no worries really. She will not be rehomed. My grandmother signed a well kinda like contract with me and my parents signed saying i can keep BOTH of my buns and that they will never be forced out of the house. She wont go back on that. I am sry to disapoint u that u wont get her, but there are alot of homeless rabbits out there that also need new homes and well ur rabbits are really lucky to have u. again i am sorry.
> 
> here is the new cage:
> 
> http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=48454&forum_id=1



so glad you could work it out.

Please keep in contact and let us know how things are going.


----------



## JimD (Jul 14, 2009)

*CKGS wrote: *


> Well I hope it actually works for the buns sake this time. That's all I'm gonna say on this matter.



There are lots of buns out there that need a forever home, and sometimes we have to struggle to provide that for them.

We can only hope that this will all work out for the best.


----------



## Camarie (Jul 14, 2009)

nope then ill just add to the cage and buy more NIC. When they become 6 months they will be spayed and nuetured so they will be able to reunite into one cage which will be alot easier then 2 cages. These guys i plan to keep till there time. I have another vet apt in a week to check the bacteria that was in their tummy. I really care for my pets i rescued these two from a bad breeder and raised them since 4 weeks. Some people told me they would likely die and they haven't. I am willing to pay for these pets and understand the responsibity. I have had many pets. I had a ferret for 8 yrs until she died of a tumor in her neck. I understand they are going to get big, and that doesnt bug me i can always let them have free roam of the room when they are older and better potty trained. My room is always locked and they would be safe. I have bunny proofed my room.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 14, 2009)

One thing to keep in mind there is the chance of them not rebonding.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 14, 2009)

I though allergies and asthma was the main issue here, not cage sizes? What happens if whoever has the allergy/asthma gets bad and you have to rehome? I'm sorry, but none of you're "rehoming stories" are adding up.


----------



## Camarie (Jul 14, 2009)

Cage sizes just came into the mix cause i didnt have a cage big enough for the flemish. Alergies and Asthma is my 2 cousins and one of my aunts. I do not have either. The rabbits are in my room, but when my cousin sleeps over she is in the room next to mine and there is a connecting vent. I've closed the vent but her annal mother loves to complain but has stoped since its only 2 rabbits and not 7 animals living in my room.The allerges and asthma are bad already, but ive paid for and keep paying for my rabbits which allows me to keep them. And as for my rehoming storied 3 of my rabbits went to my friend in southern IL and my 2 Guineas went to my Friend here in chicago and the Hamster went to one of my Friends siblings. I rehomed cause my grandmother who owns the house i lived in didnt want me having so many animals in the house because of family member with the asthma and alergies. I am sorry if this isnt adding up. I am in alot of pain becuase i had to give up my furbabies i love animals and i have ever since i was little. I really dont want to explain myself cause i really am not in the best of moods due to these fights and rehomeing. I cried when they all left and when i wake up and get rdy to feed everyone and realize they arent there anymore i feel like crap. I am trying to morn in my own way and i am one who doesnt really show there feelings. I feel like a part of me is missing. I am not lieing i hope no one thinks i am. I find this forum one of the places where i can be me and not be judged. I am so used to being judged i cant stand it anymore. This week has sucked ass. I am so tired angry confused sad and all i want to do is try to stay positive. NONE OF MY 2 BUNNIES IN THE COMING YEARS WILL BE REHOMED! I am keeping them with me. I dont want to rehome them. I am extremely attached to them. I just dont know how else i can explain myself to prove this.....


----------



## CKGS (Jul 14, 2009)

I understand that you want to keep your animals. I really do. I also understand that with the way your life is and where you live that even with the best of intentions you may not be able to in the coming days, weeks, months, years.... I don't think you are comprehending the gravity of the situation you are putting your pets in. Sometimes it stinks to be under others' rules but when living with others in their home, you must respect their wishes. You are being responsible by paying for your rabbits care but responsibility means also making decisions that you may not like but doing it for the best for yourself, your pets, and everyone involved. I know that in your situation you would like to believe this agreement will hold true but honestly, I don't believe it. I think in a matter of time these 2 giant rabbits are going to be a nuisance to your family. They are only going to get bigger, shed more, go through molt (which will prob put your grandmother back on the rehoming issue)... There are so many issues. Sometimes we have to care enough for the ones we love that we make sacrifices that hurt us but benefit them in the long run. I don't think you are a bad person hun but I think you are in a no win situation. Please consider this. And believe me I am not judging you but judging your situation.


----------



## Camarie (Jul 14, 2009)

I know. But trust me ive had ferrets and kept them for 8 yrs and if u've ever had a ferret ull know the smell that comes with them. My family was ok with the ferrets. We have 4 dogs also and animals is something my family enjoys. The rabbits my grandmother actually likes. She says they never smell and she loves how they poop balls. I will be moving out soon and they will go with me. I know that keeping them is ok and right for me to do. I can have these rabbits. I have the time money and love to give them.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 14, 2009)

I am glad you are willing to make the cage larger....but will the top cage be strong enough to hold a full grown flemmie if they don't bond?

Also....will they be able to have playtimes? 

Tiny had a cage about that size as a youngster...but was only locked up if we all left the house or went to bed...it was too small for him to live in.


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 14, 2009)

I hope it works out and your granny doesn't decide you can't have them when they are giants lol!


----------



## Camarie (Jul 14, 2009)

I am willing to make it bigger and i am still working on it making it stronger.They have playtime 3-4 hrs a day. and when the get bigger it will be more since they should be litter trained.


----------



## Camarie (Jul 14, 2009)

If granny can keep her 150 lbs dog i can keep my 2 13 lbs rabbits. And her dog is the more messy one lol and he has 3 sheds a year which i have to brush. The 4 dogs might not be mine but i take care of all of them.


----------



## Jerry in So IL (Jul 15, 2009)

If no agreement can be reached, I'll take Stormy. She will go good with my Bambi. Willing to drive up to Chi-Town to get her.

Jerry
618-889-4749


----------



## Camarie (Jul 15, 2009)

THanks for the offer but a agreement has been reached.


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm so glad that you all care so much for the welfare of the rabbit involved.

Sara received *2* offers for her rabbit's care.

I just wanted to mention, that there are plenty of flemish in the Chicago area on petfinder!

http://www.petfinder.com/search/search.cgi?pet.Animal=Rabbit&pet.Breed=Flemish&pet.Age=&pet.Size=&pet.Sex=&location=Chicago%2C+IL

All rescue animals desperately in need of a home.

This handsome young boy was born in March!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 15, 2009)

OMG!!! He is handsome!!!! Wish i Was closer. I WANT!!!


----------

